# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Luftreiniger kaufen: So helfen Luftreiniger bei Pollen und Staub



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Luftreiniger kaufen: So helfen Luftreiniger bei Pollen und Staub*

					Luftreiniger sollen bei Allergien helfen und die Luft in der Wohnung von Staub, Pollen, Erregern und anderen ungesunden Partikeln befreien. Doch wie funktionieren Luftreiniger? Und welche Marken sind empfehlenswert

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Luftreiniger kaufen: So helfen Luftreiniger bei Pollen und Staub*


----------



## OptimismusOne (28. Dezember 2022)

Hi in die Runde! 

Ich kann tatsächlich bestätigen, dass der richtige Luftreiniger auch wirklich einen positiven Effekt auf die Raumluftqualität hat, zudem staubt der PC weniger zu  

Mein Raum ist mir 26m² relativ groß und liegt an einer Hauptstr. Daher waren mir eine sehr hohe Filterleistung und starker Luftumsatz (CADR Wert) wichtig. Diese "Mini-USB" Luftreiniger haben einfach viel zu kleine Lüfter, um die Raumluft mehrfach pro Stunde zu filtern. 

Ich wollte eine Kombination aus Vor- HEPA- und Aktivkohlefilter (gegen Gerüche) und habe mich nach langer Suche für den Testsieger von Luftreiniger-guru entschieden.  Der Coway Airmega 150 hat mit 99,999% eine super Filterung und ist zudem mit dem ECARF Zertifikat für Allergiker ausgezeichnet. 

Habe das Ding nun einige Tage im Einsatz und bin extrem zufrieden. 

Beste Grüße


----------

